# Craftsman Lawn Tractor Without Spark



## texmex2525 (Mar 17, 2012)

No spark to one clinde on craftsman lawn tractor (22hp kohler engine). Replaced ignition module, instructions say replace both, HELP


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need to post the model and spec numbers off your engine.


----------



## texmex2525 (Mar 17, 2012)

model#917250551, 22 1/2 HP kohler engine, 50"deck, 6speed


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

texmex2525 said:


> model#917250551, 22 1/2 HP kohler engine, 50"deck, 6speed


Need the number off of the engine. Should be on a sticker, likely near the dipstick.


----------

